# World Population Will Explode by 2025 with Influx of 'Megacities' of 10 Million People or More



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I guess we can expect some nice skylines and possibly food shortages


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

lindow said:


> A thing with much population is not a good thing.
> Because a city becomes hot, I use the air conditioner.
> Therefore it becomes hotter. It is hard to come to live for the person.
> The global warming lets you accelerate.


If the city authorities are proactive and smother all the streets with trees and shrubs, the urban heat island effect can be alleviated and cool temperatures.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

Population growth rates peaked in the 1970s and have declined significantly since then. However, the rural-urban shift in population is pretty scary though - especially those numbers in China. I guess the agglomeration of so many people is going to lead to some pretty amazing projects though - Shanghai should have the most amazing metro system in the world in the future for example.

I wonder whether the counter-urbanisation trends of 1st world countries will eventually shift to industralising places like China, India and eventually Africa? In places like New Zealand (and the UK) the fastest growing population areas are actually small towns and rural districts, as people want to get away from the city and all its problems. I think perhaps this trend might be 50 years away for China though.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

In Canada we are seeing growth at both ends of the spectrum. Canadians are showing a renewed interest in small towns and rural districts, but also a huge shift back to our downtowns. What is suffering is suburbia. 

Suburbia is being seen as the worst of both worlds rather than the best of both worlds. You don't get the peace, tranquility, and beauty of rural life, but you don't get the excitement of the city either. The appeal of suburbia is rapidly declining as commutes become increasingly long and expensive. 

Small towns are booming, but so are our downtowns. Toronto is further down this road than most. More condos were sold here last year than New York or any other city on the continent. The downtown population is skyrocketing. It is a indicative of what is beginning to happen elsewhere.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Surely that's a good sign. I agree that suburbia IS the worst of both worlds, and is the most unsustainable way in which people live. If you're in the rural districts you may be able to provide for yourself better, while if you're in downtowns you probably don't need a car. Both situations are much more environmentally friendly than bland suburbia.

I just wonder whether this pattern will spread to places like China. I guess I'm worried what might happen if 600 million Chinese want suburbia.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shanghai population reached 20 million in 2003. 20.6 now according to Wikipedia.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/en/doc/2003-12/05/content_287714.htm


Around 24 million now according to this article:




> According to this morning's Metro Express (时代报), officials at Shanghai's Conference on Population and Family Planning declared yesterday that *there were 18.15 million inhabitants of Shanghai at the end of 2006 — and that doesn't include migrant workers*. The figure is said to be 2.07 million more than 2000. By 2010, the population is expected to exceed 19 million.
> 
> We also learn that each year Shanghai's population increases the size of a "mid-sized city" (the story doesn't say what a mid-sized city in China is ... but 2.07 million divided by six is 345,000 ... and that sounds more like a small Chinese village to us). People age 60 or older account for 19.6% (2.66 million) of Shanghai's registered residents, and that's the country's highest rate.
> 
> *According to today's Shanghai Daily, there were 5.81 million migrant workers living in Shanghai in 2005.* So, the next time someone asks you what Shanghai's population is, you can say, "Well over 20 million." Or maybe just, "A lot."


http://shanghaiist.com/2007/03/08/shanhai_populat_1.php

18.15 + 5.81 = 23.96. That's one year ago.

Beijing population is above 17 million now.



> BEIJING'S population has increased to more than 17 million, only one million short of the ceiling the city government set for 2020.
> [...]


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2007/200708/20070824/article_328522.htm


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ I thought Beijing was almost 20m? I thought I read that somewhere...Oh well, what is definitely true is that Chinese city populations in no way can be compared to other cities in the world since no country has a hukou-system like what China has.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, looking at how big those city populations are, The victorian givernment in Australia is getting worried that we are going to encounter alot of problems because Melbourne will reach just over 4 million people by 2020. Thats small compared to these 11 million + cities !


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

『Demographia』 (Wendell Cox) 
『UN WUP』 (World Urbanizatinon Prospects, 2007) 
『The Principle Agglomerations of the World』 (Professor Thomas Brinkhoff, Oldenburg University) 
『Geopolis』 (Definition: Professor Francois Moriconi-Ebrard, Avignon Universite. Statistics: Institut National de la Statistique et des Études Économiques）
『The World Gazetteer』 
『Others』 (Original statistics of the government of nations)


【Demographia】 
Tokyo, Japan 34,450,000 
NYC, USA 20,420,000 
Seoul, Korea 20,090,000 　 
Bombay Indea 19,380,000 
Jakarta Indonesia 19,300,000 
Delhi Indea 18,560,000 
MexicoCity, Mexico 18,410,000 
SaoPaulo Brazil 18,130,000 
Manila Philippines 17,320,000　 
Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto, Japan 17,280,000 
Cairo Egypt 16,000,000 　 
La, USA 15,350,000 
Kolkata Indea 14,580,000 
Shanghai china 14,530,000 
Moscow Russia 14,100,000 　 
Buenos Aires Argentina 13,460,000 
Beijing Chaina 12,160,000 
RiodeJaneiro Brazil 11,080,000 
Istanbul Turkey 11,000,000 　 
Paris France 10,570,000 
Lagos Nigeria 9,660,000
Karachi Pakistan 9,260,000 
London U.K. 8,280,000 
Teheran Iran 7,550,000 
Dhaka Bangladesh 7,470,000
Essen(The Ruhr) Germany 7,360,000

【UN WUP】
Tokyo, Japan 35,676,000 
NYC, USA 19,040,000 
MexicoCity, Mexico 19,028,000 
Bombay Indea 18,978,000
SaoPaulo Brazil 18,845,000 
Delhi Indea 15,926,000
Shanghai china 14,987,000 1
Kolkata Indea 14,787,000 
Dhaka Bangladesh 13,485,000 
Buenos Aires Argentina 12,795,000 
La, USA 12,500,000
Karachi Pakistan 12,130,000 
Cairo Egypt 11,893,000
RiodeJaneiro Brazil 11,748,000
Osaka-Kobe, Japan 11,294,000 
Beijing Chaina 11,106,000 
Manila Philippines 11,100,000 
Moscow Russia 10,452,000
Istanbul Turkey 10,061,000 
Seoul, Korea 9,796,000 
Lagos Nigeria 9,466,000 
Jakarta Indonesia 9,125,000
Paris France 9,904,000 
London U.K. 8,567,000 
Teheran Iran 7,873,000 
Essen(The Ruhr) Germany --------

【The Principle Agglomerations of the World】
Tokyo, Japan 33,600,000 
Seoul, Korea 23,400,000 　 
MexicoCity, Mexico 22,400,000 
NYC, USA 21,900,000 
Bombay Indea 21,600,000 2
Delhi Indea 21,500,000 
SaoPaulo Brazil 20,600,000 
La, USA 18,000,000 
Shanghai china 17,500,000 1 
Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto, Japan 16,700,000 
Cairo Egypt 16,100,000 
Kolkata Indea 15,700,000 
Manila Philippines 15,600,000 
Jakarta Indonesia 15,100,000 
Karachi Pakistan 15,100,000 　 
Buenos Aires Argentina 13,600,000
Moscow Russia 13,500,000 　 
Dhaka Bangladesh 12,600,000 　 
Beijing Chaina 12,800,000 　 
Teheran Iran 12,100,000 　 
London U.K. 12,000,000 　 
RiodeJaneiro Brazil 12,300,000 
Istanbul Turkey 11,800,000 　 
Lagos Nigeria 10,100,000
Paris France 10,000,000 
Essen(The Ruhr) Germany 5,700,000 

【Geopolis】 
Tokyo, Japan 31,112,000
NYC, USA 27,860,000
Seoul, Korea 22,447,000
MexicoCity, Mexico 20,861,000 
Jakarta Indonesia 20,087,000 
Manila Philippines 18,861,000 
SaoPaulo Brazil 18,240,000
Delhi Indea 18,215,000 
Bombay Indea 18,066,000 
Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto, Japan 15,067,000 
La, USA 14,446,000 
Shanghai china 14,345,000 
Kolkata Indea 14,223,000 
Cairo Egypt 12,525,000 　 
Moscow Russia 12,257,000
Istanbul Turkey 11,619,000 
RiodeJaneiro Brazil 11,580,000 
Buenos Aires Argentina 11,575,000
Dhaka Bangladesh 11,343,000 
Karachi Pakistan 11,087,000 　 
Teheran Iran 10,387,000 
Essen(The Ruhr) Germany 10,069,000
Paris France 9,928,000
Beijing Chaina 9,816,000 
London U.K. 9,332,000 　 
Lagos Nigeria 8,039,000 
　 

【The World Gazetteer】 
Tokyo, Japan 37,203,122 
NYC, USA 22,981,510 
Seoul, Korea 22,254,620 　 
MexicoCity, Mexico 22,968,205 
Bombay Indea 20,870,764 
SaoPaulo Brazil 20,218,868 
Manila Philippines 19,195,048 
Jakarta Indonesia 18,588,548 　 
Delhi Indea 18,362,625 
La, USA 17,863,050 
Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto, Japan 17,414,008 
Shanghai china 16,969,826
Cairo Egypt 16,078,877
Kolkata Indea 15,185,670 
Moscow Russia 14,744,150 　 
Buenos Aires Argentina 14,197,085 
Dhaka Bangladesh 13,240,743 　 
Teheran Iran 12,664,286
London U.K. 12,577,225 　 
Lagos Nigeria 12,517,811 
Karachi Pakistan 12,461,423 
Istanbul Turkey 12,207,361 
RiodeJaneiro Brazil 11,975,998 
Beijing Chaina 11,941,418　 
Paris France 11,818,503 
Essen(The Ruhr) Germany 11,817,132 　 

【Others】
Tokyo, Japan 34,607,069 
NYC, USA 21,361,797 
Seoul, Korea -------- 　 
MexicoCity, Mexico 19,231,829 
SaoPaulo Brazil 19,226,426 (2007) 
Jakarta Indonesia --------　 
Manila Philippines -------- 　 
Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto, Japan 18,643,915 
Bombay Indea 16,434,386 (2001) 
La, USA 16,373,645 (2000) 
Shanghai china --------　 
Cairo Egypt --------　 
Kolkata Indea 13,211,853 (2001) 
Delhi Indea 12,877,470 (2001) 
Karachi Pakistan -------- 　 
Moscow Russia -------- 　 
Buenos Aires Argentina 12,046,799 ('01) 
Dhaka Bangladesh ---------　 
Beijing Chaina -------- 　 
Teheran Iran --------　 
London U.K. -------- 　 
Lagos Nigeria -------- 
RiodeJaneiro Brazil 11,563,302 (2007) 
Istanbul Turkey -------- 　 
Paris France --------　 
Essen(The Ruhr) Germany ---------- 

As for the statistics of the United Nations, the update of the definition seems to be slow. Each statistics do not seem to be so correct.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

All of those list are bullshit. Some of them worse then others, but all bullshit nonetheless...


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

The city will become scorching Hell.


----------



## unusualfire (May 26, 2004)

Where do all the waste that those metro's produce go???? Do they have land fill the high of mountains? Good gawd what about the human waste? I would hate to be near any water way in any of those places.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ The water is cleaned...DAAA!


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

i think from the un list some datas are outdated , LA must have more than 16 million inhabitans , Jakarta more then 16 , and Shanghai more than 20 million _____


----------



## bhagavadgita (Sep 1, 2005)

Where is Chicago?


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Don Omar said:


> it is not that the total world population is rapidly increasing, in fact it is slowing, but urban population is exploding. *Millions of people are moving from rural areas* in Asia and across the world *into urban centers.*
> Mike Davis' _Planet of Slums_, a must read.


 
This is a common case in Latin America. The major problem becomes when cities are not suited for the amount of new inhabitants coming in such mass; a complete chaos, pretty much what Davis's book refers to.


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

City , Geopolis, Demogr, UN WUP, Brinkhoff, Gazetteer, Others
Kinshasa,Congo 7,224,000 7,930,000 7,772,000 8,200,000 *9,819,565* -----
Chicago,USA 8,801,000 9,100,000 8,990,000 *9,800,000* 9,527,721 9,312,255 
Bangkok, Thailand 9,146,000 8,190,000 6,704,000 8,650,000 *9,791,333* ------- 
Nagoya,Jpn 7,137,000 *9,220,000* 3,230,000 8,250,000 8,799,425 8,738,842


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

they say every city has more people than the official stats


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

I believe the Pearl river delta(Foshan-Guangzhou-dongguan-Shenzhen-Hong Kong)with a total population of 40m has already surpassed Tokyo metropolitan area as the biggest agglomeration of the world.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The rapid growth of massive cities everywhere is quite worrisome. Most of these metropolitan regions are ill equipped to deal with the populations they have now, yet continue to grow.


----------

